# Thông báo > Đóng góp phát triển >  Chợ đồ cũ ????

## marl

cncprovn đang dần biến thành chợ đồ cũ hay sao??? Thấy toàn bán bán với mua mua thôi à. Kỹ thuật đâu hết cả rồi?

----------

ABCNC

----------


## Khanh Khờ

Dân DIY tụi em thấy nhiều hàng hóa để lựa chọn phù hợp với dự án của mình mừng muốn chết, bác ko vui ah?

----------

diy1102, thuhanoi

----------


## ít nói

> cncprovn đang dần biến thành chợ đồ cũ hay sao??? Thấy toàn bán bán với mua mua thôi à. Kỹ thuật đâu hết cả rồi?


Pác tự chia sẻ trước đi rồi hãy đòi hỏi. Thay vì spam làm topic mới hãy viết bài gì có ích hơn

----------

anhcos, diy1102, haignition, thucongmynghe79, thuhanoi, Tuanlm, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> cncprovn đang dần biến thành chợ đồ cũ hay sao??? Thấy toàn bán bán với mua mua thôi à. Kỹ thuật đâu hết cả rồi?


Bác cũng không còn nhỏ nữa, lớn rồi thì phải biết lễ phép tối thiểu chứ bác, hỏi trống không như thế này là không ngoan đâu, bác nhé.

----------

diy1102

----------


## Tuanlm

Ngựa non phát biểu vu vơ, sao mọi người bận tâm vậy nhỉ.

----------

diy1102, Tuấn

----------


## Nam CNC

HAHAHAH , em thấy bác Marl lên tiếng mừng muốn chết , đôi lúc phim hình sự cũng phải có cảnh mướt mát , tấu hài nó mới hấp dẫn , bác Marl là yếu tố đó đó. Em thì đoán chắc bác ấy đệ của bá bá chuối bom đưa vào đây để chém gió gây bão đó mà , miền nam nó yên lành quá cũng buồn hehehehe.

              Bác Mal Mal , bẩm báo với bác Chuối bom rằng nhờ trời chúng em vẫn khoẻ , vẫn buôn bán tốt, vẫn Diy được nhiều máy, nhờ tấm gương vườn chuối mà chúng em mới tiến nhanh như vậy , chúng em tự hào rằng các thành viên rất gắn bó , rất chia sẽ đúng tiêu chí của diễn đàn, chưa ai chém gió ai, chưa ai chọt ai , chưa bao giờ đem lý thuyết ra hù thiên hạ , chưa bao giờ khoe chuẩn G7 ( chúng em sài G9 quen òi )....

              Xin cảm ơn bác Mal có mặt ,nhờ thế chúng em mới tiến 1 bước xa trong cái khoản spam hehehe.

----------

ít nói, diy1102

----------


## Tuanlm

> HAHAHAH , em thấy bác Marl lên tiếng mừng muốn chết , đôi lúc phim hình sự cũng phải có cảnh mướt mát , tấu hài nó mới hấp dẫn , bác Marl là yếu tố đó đó. Em thì đoán chắc bác ấy đệ của bá bá chuối bom đưa vào đây để chém gió gây bão đó mà , miền nam nó yên lành quá cũng buồn hehehehe.
> 
>               Bác Mal Mal , bẩm báo với bác Chuối bom rằng nhờ trời chúng em vẫn khoẻ , vẫn buôn bán tốt, vẫn Diy được nhiều máy, nhờ tấm gương vườn chuối mà chúng em mới tiến nhanh như vậy , chúng em tự hào rằng các thành viên rất gắn bó , rất chia sẽ đúng tiêu chí của diễn đàn, chưa ai chém gió ai, chưa ai chọt ai , chưa bao giờ đem lý thuyết ra hù thiên hạ , chưa bao giờ khoe chuẩn G7 ( chúng em sài G9 quen òi )....
> 
>               Xin cảm ơn bác Mal có mặt ,nhờ thế chúng em mới tiến 1 bước xa trong cái khoản spam hehehe.


Cái này gọi là "Thừa nước đục thả câu"

----------

diy1102

----------


## ga_cnc

lão này vào đây toàn nói móc với phá hoại không thôi chẳng thấy xây dựng diễn đàn gì cả, nếu biểu quyết ban nick hắn thì cho em vote 1 phiếu nhé

----------

elenercom, haignition

----------


## Diyodira

> cncprovn đang dần biến thành chợ đồ cũ hay sao??? Thấy toàn bán bán với mua mua thôi à. Kỹ thuật đâu hết cả rồi?


"Có thực mới ... " nha.

----------


## biết tuốt

em lót gạch xem  :Big Grin:  
có chuẩn .................."G" mới không   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nam CNC

-----Em phản đối bác Gà CNC nhé , không lẻ mấy anh tưng tưng , hâm hấp đem xử bắn hết hay sao ? ít nhất bác cũng cho bác ấy con đường sống , hoà nhập với công đồng sau khi hết bệnh chứ.

Mà bác Mal học nhiều quá bệnh nặng thiệt , thật tội nghiệp... Mong bác ấy viết bài gì đó có đầu có đuôi như một người tỉnh táo cho anh em nó mừng.

----------

ít nói, biết tuốt, diy1102, Gamo, lkcnc

----------


## biết tuốt

em cười té gế với bác nam

----------


## ga_cnc

Dạ, bác Nam nói vậy thôi cũng được  :Wink:  để vậy nhiều lúc có chiện để nói cho đỡ nhạt mồm hihi

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## CKD

Giờ thì e đã hiểu tại sao e tụt hạng. Spam mà câu được thanks quá trời. E sẽ chuyển hướng qua phát triển spam ngay & luôn.

Hehe, đang cafe 1 mình, buồn, e tranh thủ spam, được gì thì được. Mong các bác thông cảm ạ.

----------

diy1102, emptyhb, Gamo, Nam CNC, solero, thuhanoi, TigerHN, Tuanlm

----------


## marl

Chạm phải nồi cơm của các bác hay sao mà cứ giẫy như đỉa phải vôi ấy. Thế hoá ra thành viên là không có quyền nhận xét diễn đàn à????

----------


## Nam CNC

-- Được mà bác mal , đâu ai cấm bác nhận xét đâu , bác ếch đâu lên tiếng mà lo cái gì bác. Từ trước tới giờ em cũng mong cái forum này thành cái chợ , là cái chợ thì nó mới đông , mới vui , lúc đó có nhiều cái trao đổi , biết thêm nhiều thứ , có buôn bán thì anh em mới phát triển , chứ đóng cửa trao đổi lý thuyết bác biết cái gì xảy ra rồi , bác là người có học nên cũng hiểu rõ lịch sử nó thế.

       -- Nói thiệt bác , nhờ mấy cái món 2nd này chúng em biết được bao nhiêu thứ , đôi khi chém gió biết nhiều hơn cả tiến sĩ giáo sư , chúng em biết thực tế , biết ứng dụng , chứ hở ra 1 cái là cứ lấy cơ điện tử lý thuyết hù doạ thì trong nam chúng em quay mặt cười thầm , mà chịu không nổi thì hahahaha té ghế chứ không chơi.

       -- Cỡ như bác Ếch ngoài kia luôn tự hào đạt chuẩn G7 mà phải xì xầm mua len lén 3 bộ anpha step của chúng em để mà khoe tiếp đó bác , chứ chơi với TQ hoài nói G7 ai tin. hehehe , vài chuyện phiếm cho vui , cha biết tuốt mua chai dầu gió sức vào cái mồm đi , cười hoài đơ luôn bây giờ hehehehee.

----------


## ít nói

> Chạm phải nồi cơm của các bác hay sao mà cứ giẫy như đỉa phải vôi ấy. Thế hoá ra thành viên là không có quyền nhận xét diễn đàn à????


Em biết bác là ai rồi. Hôm rồi có thấy pác trao đổi công nghệ vũ trụ với mấy tiền bối toàn giáo sư đầu ngành . sao pác phải bận tâm tới sân chơi nhỏ bé này làm .nước nhà còn nghèo phải mua đồ cũ thôi . chứ em giàu như pác đã chả xài cũ làm gì .

----------


## Nam CNC

Ế bác it nói  mà nói như thế không đúng rồi , bác thọt bụng chú USA nhé , giàu cỡ bác ấy mà còn mở cái ebay để trao đổi buôn bán nhé.

----------


## Tien Manh

> Ế bác it nói  mà nói như thế không đúng rồi , bác thọt bụng chú USA nhé , giàu cỡ bác ấy mà còn mở cái ebay để trao đổi buôn bán nhé.


Em có mấy con TB6560 hàng phá tàu vũ trụ. Bác nam có loại gì tương đương đổi ko. Ưu tiên alpha step gỡ từ xe bắn tên lửa xuyên lục địa.

----------


## ít nói

> Em có mấy con TB6560 hàng phá tàu vũ trụ. Bác nam có loại gì tương đương đổi ko. Ưu tiên alpha step gỡ từ xe bắn tên lửa xuyên lục địa.


Á tb rã từ tàu vũ trụ ??? Chưa từng nghe. Còn apha lấy từ nasa thì mình có

----------


## huanpt

Gửi bác Marl!
Đọc nhiều bài bác, tôi nhận xét bác có phẩm chất của Chí Phèo. Bác vào đây chỉ làm trò cười cho thiên hạ, chẳng khác gì xiếc thú.

Nếu bác giỏi thì vào mà tranh cãi đúng mực với anh em, để anh em còn mở mang kiến thức. Đàng này bác cứ chửi đổng vu vơ, chả ăn nhập vào đâu cả. Anh em nghe chán chắc rồi cũng tự an ủi "chắc nó không chửi mình".

Còn chuyện bác vào nhà người ta, tất nhiên phải "nhập gia tùy tục", chứ ngổ ngáo xông vào chửi bới linh tinh như thằng điên thì người ta khinh cho là nhẹ, còn nặng hơn thì đánh cho vỡ 
mõm để lần sau đừng có láo. Thật ra chưa biết cái nào nặng hơn cái nào, tôi thấy anh em chọn cách 1 cũng là nặng rồi. 

Chuyện buôn bán trao đổi hiếm có diễn đàn nào không có. Tôi không đi buôn nên chẳng liên quan gì bát cơm bát cháo ở đây cả. 

Một lần nữa bác cần tự trọng. Thấy người ta khinh thì vui lắm sao?

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, Nam CNC, Ryan

----------


## Tuấn

Chuyện thật như đùa, bọn em hàn thùng hàn chậu, hàn xong đường hàn nó co rút gây méo, em mới lọ mọ lên mạng tìm xem thiên hạ họ sử lý cái co rút này dư lào.
Em tìm được cái này, cực hay và đơn giản, cười gần chết vì đây là phát minh do NASA đặt hàng đàng hoàng, mới ra năm 2010 thì phải ợ, áp vào mấy cái việc bên em ngon choét luôn. Phần điện em thay con sensor từ bằng cái bộ cảm ứng chống trộm gắn cánh cửa giá 60 khìn. Cũng giống nhau tí là tàu vũ trụ thì họ thì làm bằng nhôm không nhiễm từ, inox đểu bọn em gò thùng gò chậu cũng ứ nhiễm từ, vui phết ạ

http://www.freepatentsonline.com/7723974.pdf

Lần trước em thấy có bác nào dán được file pdf lên đây, làm cách chi dán được ợ, bày cho em với  :Smile:

----------

nhatson, Tuanlm

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Thấy các bác cứ để bụng bác Marl, em cho là không nên.
Buổi sáng dậy là em vào diễn đàn rồi, thấy bài viết nóng mắt quá, nhưng ghìm nén lại để : 
 -  Thứ nhất là thời gian để làm việc khác, nghĩ việc khác.
 - Thứ hai, cứ để cho bác ấy nói, chẳng ai đọc, chẳng ai nghe nữa, chẳng ai ý kiến nữa rồi cũng sinh chán.
 - Thứ ba, bác ấy tưởng mọi người ...sợ không ai dám động đến mình, càng hay, để cho bác ấy kiêu ngạo.
 Em nghe có bác nào đó đã nói " Sợ nhất là cho chơi một mình" ...  :Big Grin:

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## nhatson

cụ dùng google patent là dán được ah


https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=p.../US7723974.pdf

----------

Tuấn

----------


## anhxco

Em lên đây chủ yếu cũng mua là chính, trình còi không biết gì nên không tranh luận đc, vậy là phải mua đồ về trải nghiệm, rồi mới có cái spam.
Mà cũng chưa thấy ai buôn bán đồ như ae trên đây, bán ít hổ trợ thì nhiều, chơ nên sau mổi phi vụ đấy là cả 1 mớ "ba lăng nhăng" đc nhét thêm vào đầu, và lại phải kiếm cái để mua ...
Cái vòng luẩn quẩn của e đấy ạ.
Cám ơn các bác "chợ đồ củ"!

----------

ppgas

----------


## anhcos

Cái này người ta gọi là:

----------

Gamo

----------


## itanium7000

Kỹ thuật là cần phải thực tế, mà muốn có thực tế thì phải có đồ mà nghịch. Em chỉ thích chui vô các topic mua bán đồ thôi.

----------

Gamo

----------


## marl

Hàn 2 tấm inox với nhau thì học nghề 3 tháng là hàn được. Bác mà hàn được inox với nhôm  thì mới gọi là cao thủ.

----------


## Tuấn

> Hàn 2 tấm inox với nhau thì học nghề 3 tháng là hàn được. Bác mà hàn được inox với nhôm  thì mới gọi là cao thủ.


Hì, bác dùng máy hàn tig AC hàn tè tè phá cái lớp ô xít nhôm ra là hàn bềnh thường như cân đường hộp sữa ợ

----------

Nam CNC, ppgas

----------


## marl

Nhôm dùng cho vũ trụ là nhôm đặc biệt đó bác ơi. có tiền bác cũng ko mua được đâu.

----------


## Khoa C3

Có tiền mua cả cái tàu vũ trụ chứ mua cái mớ hợp kim electron đó làm gì.

----------


## ga_cnc

> Nhôm dùng cho vũ trụ là nhôm đặc biệt đó bác ơi. có tiền bác cũng ko mua được đâu.


bác lại nói nhảm rồi, đố người khác, giờ lại bảo là có tiền cũng mua không được vậy đố làm cái khỉ gì  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## marl

Trẻ trâu lại phát biểu rồi. Trung Quốc gạ mãi Nga nó bán cho S400 mà nó vẫn chưa bán kìa. Cứ tưởng có tiền mà ngon à.

----------


## marl

Thỏ ngọc của Trung Quốc chết ở trên mặt trăng rồi kìa. Mà các bác nhà ta so sánh việc làm mấy cái rổ rá inox với công nghệ vũ trụ. Đúng là trí tưởng tượng của bác thật là phong phú.

----------


## Khoa C3

Ngu còn tỏ ra nguy hiểm, CERN còn đang bán cả phản vật chất đấy.

----------


## Nam CNC

Xin lỗi chịu không nỗi luôn HAHAHAHAHA , em té ghế lần đầu , ngồi dậy đọc xong té lần 2 , thôi đi ngủ đây , ```tự dưng vợ nó chạy ra hỏi anh có gì không mà cười ghê thế HAHAHAHA,

Bác MAL MAL thật rồi , tra từ điển tiếng pháp bác hiểu tại sao em sửa nick bác .HAHAHAHA , bác nhầm cái tàu vũ trụ với cái tên lửa rồi.

----------


## anhxco

hơi căng rồi à nha. đề nghị các bác không dùng từ bậy nha, trẻ em vào đọc được lại bảo thế hệ già làm hư thế hệ trẻ à.

----------


## phonglepk

"..30 năm đấu tranh giành trọn vẹn non sông...." Chắc cũng hơi lâu rồi, nhỉ?

----------


## Khoa C3

So di các bác, em bị dị ứng với những tay bại não.

----------


## anhxco

> So di các bác, em bị dị ứng với những tay bại não.


bác lại kỳ thị rồi, gặp những người vậy e nghĩ phải từ tốn bác ạ, người thường nói 10 hiểu 3-4 đã tốt, người k bình thường thì cần nhiều thời gian hơn.

----------

Khoa C3

----------


## Khoa C3

Cụ thâm thế, may em đang ở trên giường nên cười ko té.

----------


## CKD

Giải trí cuối ngày là đây.. 
Xét thấy thì bác marl góp ý cũng đúng............ chuyên mục. Chỉ có điều nội dung hơi càng ngày đi càng xa mà thôi. Thiết thực thì cũng có... đôi khi cần có những chuyên mục thế này để anh em xả tress cuối ngày. Việc này thì em rất hoan nghênh.

Lại nói về cái mà bác đang théc méc... diễn đàn ta đang biến thành cái chợ?. Quan điểm của em thì điều này đâu có gì gọi là không tốt.. chưa nói đến đó là tất yếu của sự phát triển. Nhớ lúc trước có học môn triết học.. do lười nên học xong thì trả hết cho thầy.. chỉ nhớ mang mang cái nội dung như vầy: "trao đổi là động lực cho phát triển gì đấy", bác nào rành thì bổ xung giúp em. Mà trao đổi hay mua bán thì bản chất nó cũng giống nhau thôi. Bác marl có thể chỉ ra có cái xã hội nào mà không có buôn bán. Phần lớn các cá thể trong xã hội đều dính tới buôn bán, trao đổi. Anh đi làm công tức mua bán sức lao động, anh đi ăn sáng tức mua sản phẩm từ người khác, tối tối ngồi xem TVcable hoặc bác *marl* đang online chém gió trên này tức đã mua & đang sử dụng dịch vụ cable & internet.

Có chăng là bác tham gia bên thegioi..................................chuoi.com muốn bán hay trao đổi đều phải trả phí nên người ta không thèm, lập hội "buôn có hội bán có phường" nên ai lên báo cáo bị hội buôn lừa gạt thì cả hội nhảy vào chém và thi nhau xóa bài, khóa nick; làm sản phẩm như thợ miệt vườn, linh kiện sử dụng từ hàng VN chất lượng cao, tới tàu khựa, mà quảng cáo, chém gió lòe thiên hạ là chất lượng, tiêu chuẩn âu mĩ.. máy làm việc như rùa.. mà nổ như bắp rang, bị bắt bí thì vẫn chiêu cũ -> xóa & khóa.. cứ thế mà phát triển. Có bác khác cũng đã học được tuyệt chiêu treo đầu dê bán thịt cầy, theo đúng phong cách của trùm chuối.. máy tàu khựa mà bảo là hàng chính hãng của US, được ủy quyền phân phối. Có thể đó là dấu hiệu của một diễn đàn đã _vươn lên tầm cao mới_.

Xin lỗi các bác! Em cuối ngày vừa tress vừa tức miệng.. nên cũng chém hơi nhiều ạ.

----------


## ABCNC

Có bác Marl diễn đàn HOT quá nhỉ, còm men của bác í hơi LQD nhưng vô hại, thấy nhiều bác chửi nặng quá đó  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

> Hì, bác dùng máy hàn tig AC hàn tè tè phá cái lớp ô xít nhôm ra là hàn bềnh thường như cân đường hộp sữa ợ


Mấy bác spam.. mà em mới ngộ ra hàn nhôm là TIG AC, các bác spam.. mà bổ ích thế này, nói chuyện nghiêm túc thì kiến thức em nhét vào đâu cho hết  :Big Grin: 




> _Ngu còn tỏ ra nguy hiểm_, CERN còn đang bán cả phản vật chất đấy.


Câu này.. em có bản quyền rồi nhé.. bác muốn dùng thì phải mua bản quyền từ em à. Vụ này em có thể kiện lên BQT đó nhé.

----------


## cuong

lúc đầu xem bác marl nói thì xem mà không trả lời , không chấp nhưng mà thấy cái chủ đề này bổng hot quá nên leo trèo chút đỉnh. 
* em lấy một ví dụ ngay từ diễn đàn mình: bác thucongmynghe gì đó mua của anh em có vài món àh, tự DIy hết làm cho một cơ số bác thất thu (ngay cả khung gầm cũng làm bằng gỗ), tuy nhiên bác marl xem bác ấy hỏi có kinh không nếu in ra giấy có khi có cả tạ giấy (em cường điệu chút), người ta giúp bác ấy đôi khi bác ấy chả thèm thanks, lại còn phản pháo, thế mà anh em ai cũng nhiệt tình giúp, cuối cùng bác ấy cũng gần hoàn thiện xong máy.
- bác ấy cũng hỏi ở bên diễn đàn kia nhưng bác hãy đọc những bài trả lời thì biết lương kiến thức là bao nhiêu
- cuối cùng bác ấy còn xin tăng diễn đàn 1 triệu.
- xin hỏi bác Marl đã làm được gì mà phê phán thế, có câu "tiên trách kỉ, hậu trách nhân".
* à mà bác CKD này hình như "mâu thuẫn mới là động lực của sự phát triển", điển hình như việc tách ra hai diễn đàn về CNC của nước ta vậy hihihi.
* em thì trung lập vì theo diễn đàn cnc bên kia ngay từ đầu tiếp thu được kinh nghiệm từ hai nơi (vì lúc trước các bác đều góp ý bên kia hết dọc sợ không hiểu còn in thành sach luôn) nên thực tình trong lòng luôn tôn trọng mọi người kể cả Nam lẫn Bắc, nên thật tình thấy mâu thuãn thì cũng chẳng vui. 
thôi chúc cho lĩnh vực cơ điện tử nước nhà càng ngày càng phát triển

----------


## CKD

> à mà bác CKD này hình như "mâu thuẫn mới là động lực của sự phát triển",


He he! Vậy chắc em nhầm bác ạ. Mấy cái này giờ em trả thầy hết rồi.

Chia bè kết phái là điều em chẵng thích.. nhưng quân chủ chuyên chế.. độc tài.. thì em ghét ạ.

----------

cuong

----------


## Tuanlm

Thiệt là tại hạ quá khâm phục bác chủ topic này quá đó mà. Người bình thường khó làm đc như bác í.

----------


## Nam CNC

Mấy chú cứ khinh người ta , cao nhân đó.... nhưng sống trên núi trên mây hơi lâu.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Các bác cho em hỏi làm thế nào (bí quyết gì) để mở được một chủ đề gây tranh cãi sôi nổi thế này ạ?
 Em thấy bác marl này giỏi thật đó, để các bác tranh cãi một hồi, rồi đá thêm một câu rất vớ vẩn cộng với ngớ ngẩn, các bác lại tiếp tục tranh cãi.....
 Em xin mượn 1/2 câu của bác CKD ạ
 .. Tỏ ra nguy hiểm, không cho em thêm vào cho đúng, bác Marl càng lúc càng tỏ ra nguy hiểm với cái sự ngu dốt và kiêu ngạo của mình

----------


## biết tuốt

giống sâu bít thôi bác , tạo scandan   :Big Grin:   em đoán bây giờ bác thớt mở bán hàng trên này ae tranh nhau mua ấy chứ ,  nếu không có chợ chắc sẽ trở lại thời bao cấp nhỉ??

----------


## thuhanoi

> Nhôm dùng cho vũ trụ là nhôm đặc biệt đó bác ơi. có tiền bác cũng ko mua được đâu.


Uh, dự án này hồi đó mình có thôm da, chế bộ vẩy cánh cho tàu nó bay như chim vậy, hợp đồng mấy tỷ usd chi đó nhưng vì dân kỹ thuật nên không biết cách chia sẻ lợi nhuận nên bị loại ngay từ đầu  :Big Grin:

----------

